# No sound in kernel-2.6.10 with my asus a7n8x (Intel

## g3n

I was using kernel 2.6.8.1 and everything was smooth, i got my sound card working with alsa in my ASUS a7n8x-e-deluxe (with an nforce mother board) and only this setted in the kernel

```

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

```

but when i switched to 2.6.10 mainly because the nvidia kernel modules was starting to deprecate 2.6.8.1, and now when i start in my kernel 2.6.10 kde say that it can't start the soudn daemon.

Do i have to change something to my config because the new kernel?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

You need the OSS emulation layer too. Many programs still use OSS only. The emulation layer allows ALSA to pretend to be OSS for them.

----------

## kenyon

If Neddy's suggestion doesn't work, try not using KDE's sound daemon at all.  I'm using 2.6.9-cko3 with the intel8x0 ALSA setup and tried to get KDE's aRts working, but never was successful.  I ended up disabling aRts and using this allplayer script in the Control Center/System Notifications/Player Settings (make sure you get mpg123 and ogg123 of course):

```
#!/bin/bash

case `echo "$1" | sed -re "s/.*\.(.*)$/\1/"` in

 ogg)

 ogg123 "$1"

 ;;

 mp3|mpg|mpeg)

 mpg123 "$1"

 ;;

 wav|au)

 aplay -d plug:dmix -q "$1"

 ;;

esac
```

Found that by searching these forums.

Here is my /etc/asound.conf:

```
pcm.intel8x0 {

   type hw

   card 0

}

ctl.intel8x0 {

   type hw

   card 0

}

pcm.!default {

   type plug

   slave.pcm "dmixer"

}

pcm.dmixer  {

type dmix

ipc_key 1024

slave {

    pcm "hw:0,0"

    period_time 0

    period_size 1024

    buffer_size 16384

    rate 44100

}

bindings {

    0 0

    1 1

}

}

ctl.dmixer {

type hw

card 0

}
```

I made that from an example on the ALSA Project site.

This setup does software mixing so you can have multiple programs play sounds simultaneously.  Working quite well so far.

----------

## g3n

Ths OSS emulation is already enabled, and if i start with my 2.6.8.1 kernel i can start arts, i dont know if i need the script, do you think that i need it?

----------

## kenyon

If your sound is working with aRts and ALSA's OSS emulation, then nope, you don't need what I posted.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

Your original post does not include OSS emulation.

----------

## fredor

With kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r10 sound works OK. With kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 there is no sound. This applies on Gnome 2.8 system and Fluxbox system.

Trying to unmute gives the following:-

 # amixer set MASTER 100 unmute

amixer: Unable to find simple control 'MASTER',0

Basic system is AMD64 with ASUS K8V SE Deluxe MB.

Appears to be a fault in the latest gentoo-dev-source.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fredor,

The 32 bit version of kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 is fine here on an nForce2 chipset.

----------

## g3n

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> fredor,
> 
> The 32 bit version of kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r1 is fine here on an nForce2 chipset.

 

Then how do i enable OSS emulation?

isnt it under ALSA in the kernel config menu?

----------

## Sith_Happens

I agree with kenyon, I wouldn't bother trying to get arts working, I had problems with it conflicting with alsa in alot of programs, so I just told kde not to use it (in the control panel, disable the sound system option).  I found that I could get around without it by telling programs to interface directly with alsa.  I hate system notifications so I just turned them all off, so I never had to configure them to play through an external player.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

g3n,

Yes.  Its under Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, before you get to configuring hardware. You need al the modules that start OSS...

They must be modules, not built in. Then you need to make sure your /etc/modules.d/alsa file is right. Lastly, run update-modules as per the  instructions in the file header. That fixes it for startup at boot.

Now run 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

to make your changes active without a reboot.

----------

## g3n

ok, i do what neddy told me and deactivated arts. I added alsasound with rc-update and now i dont know whats happening. No only xmms is not working,  but i think it's because the OSS backwards compatibility. How do i autostart the OSS emulation modules?

My conf. is like this

```
  │ │               <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                 │ │

  │ │               <*> Sequencer support                                 │ │

  │ │               < >   Sequencer dummy client                          │ │

  │ │               <M> OSS Mixer API                                     │ │

  │ │               <M> OSS PCM (digital audio) API                       │ │

  │ │               [*] OSS Sequencer API              
```

What should i use for mixer instead of KMix?

----------

## racoontje

Just put them in the autoload file  :Smile: 

----------

## g3n

Done, but i'm still missing kmix

----------

## g3n

Everything is working now, XMMS only needed that I changed /dev/sound/dsp to /dev/sound/dsp1 with it's OSS output plugin

----------

## kenyon

XMMS has a native ALSA output plugin...

----------

## g3n

 *kenyon wrote:*   

> XMMS has a native ALSA output plugin...

 

what's it's portage name?

----------

## kenyon

```
USE="alsa" emerge xmms
```

Then set the output plugin to ALSA in the XMMS preferences.

----------

